# 240SX fuel trouble



## nochez (May 17, 2007)

My son just bought a 1989 240SX after driving it it smells like gas under the hood.
we already replaced one fuel injector because the cap was broke and replace all o-rings for the rest of the fuel injectors does any body have any ideas what else to check or how do you adjust the fuel because it might be running to rich.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

did you guys replace the fuel filter and all the hoses?there might be a leak or loose


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel pressure is not adjustable. To check the fuel pressure, tee-in a tempoarary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 33 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi


----------



## nochez (May 17, 2007)

jeffwubze said:


> did you guys replace the fuel filter and all the hoses?there might be a leak or loose


Thanks I'll check the hoses and fuel filter


----------



## nochez (May 17, 2007)

Its leaking on top of fuel injector we already replaced orings







rogoman said:


> The fuel pressure is not adjustable. To check the fuel pressure, tee-in a tempoarary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
> - with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 33 psi
> - with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

check the fuel rail, maybe its cracked...


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

If you are leaking at the top of the injector. Try swapping injectors between one CYL and the other. I have had an injector leak at one spot and not another. Change the Orings. If you have a parts store called Orileys they have the best deal and best oring replacement kits. $2 something a set.


Here is a link that might help
http://www.nissanforums.com/s13-240sx-1989-1994/129677-question-about-leaky-injectors.html


----------

